# Spay before or after season!!!!!



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok, so Cooper and Dolly are getting on so well - couldn't really have asked for anything better. They seem to really like each other and Cooper hasn't tried to mount her for a while so we are making progress.

I have a couple of questions though and wondered if anyone has the answers or has experienced the same thing.

Firstly, Cooper has pee'd in the house a couple of times since we got dolly - dolly has had a couple of accidents which i have cleaned up thoroughly and he isn't weeing in the same place like he does in the garden just wondered if this is marking and how i can stop this - i'm going back to training like i did when he was a puppy- Would it improve if he was neutured?

Which leads on to my second question -Spaying - never having owned a bitch before i need some advice.
Do i let dolly have her first season or do i have her spayed between 5 & 6 months - does anybody know why they say to do it at either time - is it for health reasons?

Sorry for the millions of questions

Vicky xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm so glad that they are getting on well - brilliant . Please, please can we have some pictures?
Hopefully Cooper will get over having a pee inside very quickly... no experience of this.
I'd definitely have Dolly spayed before six months, particularly as Cooper hasn't been neutered - even if you neuter him first, he would probably find living with an in season bitch - exciting


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm glad things are going well. Cooper's peeing is probably marking and protest, I bet it stops soon. You could have them both done at the same time and have a short term convalesence home.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Vets disagree on this topic. My vet advised spaying Bonnie before her first season which we did at 5 months. My sister-in-law's vet told her to wait until after her first season with her Welsh Springer and she has had a nightmare of phantom pregnancies and not being able to walk her for 3 weeks with constant spotting in the house. I am very relieved we avoided all that.


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for that, i have to say i'm very tempted to get her done before she comes in to season. But never having had a bitch before i am a bit clueless :0 
I will speak to my vet and book her in after the new year.


----------

